# Herd sire?



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

To buy or not to buy, that is the question!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would buy  but then, I would buy a lot more if I had money and space!


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Ha, I just looked at that ad too!  Overall they just make me go "ehh"- not any specific reason, just nothing there that wows me. Definitely not the worst goats on the Kansas City craigslist though, and if I remember correctly Edwards tend to grow those goats on grass pasture with very little grain, which is a plus in my book (that was a couple of years ago though, so not sure if that is still true).


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I have the money and the space, but, do I need him or do I need my boer buckling who is amazing as well, sorry dint have any pics


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Im drawn to white goats, wha t can I say


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Im wondering if the boer in him will bring oit some some boer kidsin my boer does, or if Id get a bunch of savannas from boer mammas


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey, we've all got our weaknesses! :laugh: How old is he?


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

7 months


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Im thinking not, will wait till this winter when everyone is tired of feeding hay! Lol im a patient predator, if I realy want a goat it is mine


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Corn prices are going down, feed prices going down, People are going to start buying this winter/spring. It is going to be a sellers market in my opinion with a bumper crop of corn and hay in many areas. My point, I am not sure prices are going to drop that much this fall like they have the last 2 or 3 falls.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Of the ones he has for sale, that is the best one. Savannas are known for their parasite resistance, superior mothering abilities and growth compared to a Boer. If you can, I would get him. Crossed on Boer does, I would assume you would get some kids with Boer coloring and some that are all white.


----------

